# Active Directory MMC Snap-In für Schema Manipulation aktivieren



## Thomas Darimont (25. September 2005)

Hallo!

  Um das mmc Snap-In für die Schema-Manipulation des Active Directory zu aktivieren
  muss man die im Windows\System32 Verzeichnis beheimatete Datei Schmmgmt.dll über regsvr32.exe manuell Registrieren.

```
C:\>regsvr32 WINDOWS\system32\schmmgmt.dll
```
  Darauf hin hat man innerhalb der MMC das Snap-In Namens: "ActiveDirectory-Schema" zur Auswahl.
  Hier kann man nun weitere Attribute zu vorhandenen Objekten im AD hinzufügen.

  Gruß Tom


----------

